# Attaching vertical pipe to horizontal pipe (desk) - suggestions?



## DGalt (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi All, 

I'm building a desk out of steel pipe with a glass top (for a general idea see:









My design will be different, but that's the idea). 

I want to mount 3 monitors on this desk. I have the mount already picked out, but because it uses a clamp mount to attach the structure to the desk I want to replace the attachment with a longer pole that will run to the floor (I don't want to clamp anything to the glass top basically). 

Unlike the image I showed here, the metal pipe running along the back of the desk will be flush with the glass (this one doesn't even have said pipe, but mine will). What I want to do is figure out a way to stabilize the vertical pole by attaching it to the horizontal piping running along the back of the desk. 

As mentioned, the vertical pole will be running to the floor, so this attachment is not supporting all / the majority of the load. However, because the monitors are large (27") and will therefore be out on the ends of the arms of the mount there is obvious a need to stabilize the vertical pole from moving left/right or falling over. 

Attaching it to the wall isn't really an option. I was thinking of using pipe clamps or something similar, but even in that case I'm not 100% what would be best. The vertical pole is a different diameter (2") than the horizontal pipe in the desk (which is 1"). I was thinking of using a 2"->1" adapter and actually screwing the vertical pole into a Tee (it would be two Tee's really), but the more I think of that option the less I am a fan of it. 

Any suggestions would be welcome. If what I'm trying to do is unclear let me know and I'll try clarify. 


Thanks


----------



## JustinK (Oct 4, 2009)

I would use pipe and pipe fittings and then drill holes through fillings and pipe and put in a self tapping metal screw so it cant spin. Why are you going to 1" pipe. I thought mounts used 1.5"


----------



## DGalt (Feb 20, 2012)

Not sure about other mounts, this one though is 2" (actually it's 48mm, so I should actually be going for 1 7/8" pipe not 2). 

The mount: http://shop.easymountlcd.com/searchquick-submit.sc?keywords=002-0019

So basically I'm just going to replace that whole vertical piece with a new piece of piping. 


I'm using 1" for the desk simply because of cost (2" is almost double the cost of 1", and I really don't need to use something that big for this). 

I'm not clear what you mean by your solution though.


----------



## DGalt (Feb 20, 2012)

I could use something like this: 

http://www.simplifiedbuilding.com/store/l45-crossover.html


But then I would need to again use some type of adapter due to the differences in pipe sizes


----------



## JustinK (Oct 4, 2009)

The actual outside dimensions of a 1.5 inch black pipe is a little over 1 7/8 
I though you were building your own 3 mount system and using 1 inch for 2 side monitor mounts.
What I was saying still hold true though. The problem with threaded or clamp fitting is it will still spin. If you put a screw through the fitting and pipe it cant spin any more.


----------



## DGalt (Feb 20, 2012)

Spin in which direction? I see how putting a bolt or screw through the whole thing will stop it from rotating (i.e. the whole actual vertical piece could rotate clockwise / counterclockwise without that screw or bolt). That's a good point, I hadn't considered that. 

I'm still not sure, though, what the best way to keep it from basically falling over (to the left or right from the vantage point of looking at the desk head on). 

The 1.5 OD is 1.9 but the 1.0 OD is 1.32.


----------



## JustinK (Oct 4, 2009)

Are you opposed to screwing the pipe going to floor to floor. That or have something come from bottom of legs of table to pole too.


----------



## DGalt (Feb 20, 2012)

Not sure what you mean. Am I against screwing it to what? To the table? No that would be fine. The back will actually have 2 parallel bars (the one at the top where the glass will be sitting and another at near the bottom for added support / stability). Maybe just putting a bolt through both of those and through the vertical bar would be sufficient. 

Thoughts?


----------



## JustinK (Oct 4, 2009)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

I wouldn't use plumbing pipe, I would use auto exhaust tubing. Use 2-1/2" or so for a more substantial look, get it bent at a muffler shop that has a mandrel bender so the bends don't wrinkle. Get them to cut and splice and weld in where you need T-connections. Look for table leg caps in the right size to close off the ends.


----------



## DGalt (Feb 20, 2012)

Suggestion as to where to look at prices for that (quick search hasn't yielded anything). My guess is it will be significantly more expensive, but correct me if I'm wrong


----------

